# Terrible Year



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Well it was a terrible morel year for me. I have 4 spots I usually go to. One is usually good for 60-120, the others are very small areas, but usually good for 15-30. One small spot never had any come up. The others yielded 4 and 7. My honey hole had 13 over two weeks. And, from what I found there yesterday, which was quite late for me to even be going, I can tell my season is over. My worst season ever before this year doesn't even come close to how bad this one was for me. Oh well. That's mushroom hunting I guess. I hope everyone else did better. The ramp patches were good as always. I've made lots of stuff over the last couple weeks, including a couple new things, ramp jam and a really good ramp vinaigrette that is really good on chicken, pork, fish and salads. Heck, I think it would even be good on steaks, it's almost like a chimichurri. No great mushroom pics.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Dont feel bad it was that for most. I ended somewhere just over 300. Couldnt tell ya last time was under 1000


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

Found my 1st one in my yard yesterday after about dozen trips


----------



## grousebaby (Aug 7, 2013)

Black morels Northeast Lower: hit our usual honey hole, found five. Thought we were early, so we gave it a week and went back to find four more. The most we found were under the pines by the cabin, and we watched those for maximum quality. On Weds we had two shrivel to nothing in the heat. So that was our season.


----------



## stevieblunder (Feb 27, 2011)

I grew up in Mesick but still live in the northern lower and have been mushrooming since at least 1965. This has been by far the worst year for blacks that I have ever seen.


----------



## esgowen (Feb 27, 2011)

Worst season of my life ..got a few drying bit not many ..







wow what a messed up season .


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Yup, 3rd or 4th continually worse season, for me. A complete skunk is about as low as I could go from here.

A lot of potential new woods, but we need a year that they are actually growing in, to find out!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

My "Likes" = I agree 
Lousiest year I've had and it's only been 3 yrs into this. Can't wait for a banner year, or even above average year would be great.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

grousebaby said:


> Black morels Northeast Lower: hit our usual honey hole, found five. Thought we were early, so we gave it a week and went back to find four more. The most we found were under the pines by the cabin, and we watched those for maximum quality. On Weds we had two shrivel to nothing in the heat. So that was our season.


I was over your way a couple of time's and it was bad, think it was worse then over my way, but not by much.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

jeffm said:


> My "Likes" = I agree
> Lousiest year I've had and it's only been 3 yrs into this. Can't wait for a banner year, or even above average year would be great.


I've had better _*DAYS*_... than my last 2 maybe even 3 years combined.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Oldgrandman said:


> I've had better _*DAYS*_... than my last 2 maybe even 3 years combined.


I believe you, I've seen yours and Eric's pics in some old post while I was looking for good morel habitat type pics to help out with the blacks in my area.


----------



## CWlake (Mar 28, 2016)

jeffm said:


> My "Likes" = I agree
> Lousiest year I've had and it's only been 3 yrs into this. Can't wait for a banner year, or even above average year would be great.


 last year was an excellent year for yellows in Cheboygan and Chippewa counties. and I'm pretty sure they are peaking as I type this. Of course I'm not there but I'm getting info from a reliable source. Good luck, theres still time!


----------



## wilsonm (Dec 28, 2010)

My worst also. Managed about 4 lbs this year, but put a solid 45 hours walking in the woods over 3 weeks between SW lower and NW lower.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Well I recognize several users who posted on this thread about how bad this is/was for morels, and if they say it's a bad year, IT'S A VERY BAD year. I'm glad to know it wasn't just bad for me!


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

We usually get about 50 (whites) from our “yard” but this year it was 1....


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

Last year was late, so i held out hope. But this year was horrible. I've only found 3 pounds this year. Normally im around 50-60 pounds. Hopefully next year's better. I blame the governor...


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Very bad year here as well.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

I ended up picking 7 in my honey hole, found about 14 but half were already too far gone mushy - May 22 . Worst season I've seen


----------

